# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  من هو الاستاذ الدكتور غنام محمد غنام.ادخل هنا وانت تعرف.

## طالب بالفرقة الرابعة

*الاسم :غنام محمد غنام
الديانة : مسلم
تاريخ الميلاد : 9/ 10/ 1952** 
جهة الميلاد : الدقهلية _ جمهورية مصر العربية 
الوظيفة : أستاذ ورئيس قسم القانون الجنائي, ووكيل كلية الحقوق لشئون خدمة المجتمع وتنمية البيئة بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة ,مصر
الدرجة العلمية : أستاذ 
الجنسية : مصـــــري 
**العن**وان البريدي : جمهورية مصر العربية ، المنصورة ، جامعة المنصورة،كلية الحقوق*
*البريد الالكتروني:ghannameg@hotmail.com*
*رقم الهاتف :*
*محمول ( مصر) الاتصال من الداخل 0123799725) – الاتصال من الخارج 0020123799725*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*المؤهلات العلمية

**ليسانس الحقوق بتقدير جيد جدا مع مرتبة الشرف عام 1974 من جامعة القاهرة* *دبلوم العلوم الجنائية بتقدير جيد عام 1976 من جامعة القاهرة* *دبلوم القانون العام بتقدير جيد عام 1977 من جامعة القاهرة.* *دبلوم القانون الجنائي مع التعمق من فرنسا عام 1979 بتقدير assez bien* *دبلوم العلوم الجنائية من فرنسا عام 1980 بتقدير Bien* *دكتوراة الدولة في القانون من فرنسا عام 1984 بتقدير Très honourable* 
*التدرج الوظيفي
**معيد بقسم القانون الجنائي بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة من 12/10/ 1974 حتى 6/ 11/ 1977.* *مدرس مساعد بقسم القانون الجنائي بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة اعتبارا من 7/ 11/1977 حتى 29/7/1984.* *مدرس بقسم القانون الجنائي بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة اعتبارا من 30/7/ 1984 وحتى 28/5/1989* *أستاذ مساعد بقسم القانون الجنائي بكلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة اعتبارا من 29/5/ 1989 إلى 27/2/1994* *أستاذ القانون الجنائي ابتداء من 28/ 2/1994 وحتى تاريخه* *مدير مركز العلوم الجنائية بكلية الحقوق بجامعة المنصورة اعتبارا من 15/ 2/ 2001 إلى 14/ 2/ 2004 .* *رئيس قسم القانون العام بكلية القانون بجامعة الشارقة، الإمارات العربية المتحدة ، من 4/9/2004 حتى 30/ 8/ 2006* *رئيس قسم القانون الجنائي، كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة منذ 15/6/ 2006 وحتى تاريخه* *وكيل الكلية لشئون خدمة المجتمع وتنمية البيئة اعتبارا من 27/9/2007 حتى الآن.* 
*الخبرات التدريسية
**التدريس بكلية الحقوق بجامعة المنصورة لقسمي الليسانس والدراسات العليا منذ سنة 1984.* *التدريس بكلية الحقوق بجامعة الكويت من سبتمبر 1991 حتى يناير سنة 1999.* *التدريس بالمعهد القضائي بدبي في العامين 1999, 2001* *التدريس في كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة كأستاذ زائر في الفترة من 14/2/ 2004 إلى 20/ 6/ 2004.* *التدريس في كلية الحقوق بجامعة المنوفية للدراسات العليا في سنة 2003، وفي سنة 2006- 2007* *التدريس في كلية القانون بجامعة الشارقة، الإمارات العربية المتحدة، في الفترة من 4/9/2004 إلى 20/ 6/ 2006.* *التدريس بكلية الحقوق – جامعة طنطا لشعبة اللغة الإنجليزية، العام الجامعي 2007-2008* 
*الجوائز
**جائزة جامعة المنصورة التشجيعية لعام 1987* *جائزة التفوق العلمي من جامعة المنصورة لعام 2007 .* 
*المؤلفات العلمية

أولا: المؤلفات العامة* *جرائم القذف والسب في القانون الكويتي، بالاشتراك مع د. فيصل الكندري، 1998.* *شرح قانون الجزاء الكويتي ، القسم الخاص ، 1999 .* *علم الإجرام ، دار النهضة العربية ، 1999 .* *علم العقاب ، دار النهضة العربية ، 2000* *قانون العقوبات ، القسم الخاص ، دار النهضة العربية ، 2001* *شرح قانون العقوبات لدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة ، القسم العام ، منشورات جامعة الإمارات 2003* *شرح قانون العقوبات ، القسم العام (مصر) ،دار الإسلام للطباعة والنشر ، المنصورة ، 2003* *شرح قانون العقوبات لدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة ، جرائم الأشخاص وجرائم الأموال ، بالاشتراك مع د.فتيحه محمد قوراري ، مطبوعات جامعة الشارقة ، دولة الإمارات ، 2005.* *شرح قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الاتحادي لدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، بالاشتراك مع د.فتيحة محمد قوراري، مجلس النشر العلمي، جامعة الشارقة ، 2006* *شرح قانون الجزاء الكويتي ، القسم الخاص، بالاشتراك مع د. فيصل الكندري، 2006* *Principles Of Criminal Law* *قانون العقوبات باللغة الإنجليزية للتدريس لطلبة شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية بالكلية للعام 2006- 2007* *ثانيا: البحوث المنشورة* *المضرور من الحبس الاحتياطي وحقه في التعويض ، مجلة إدارة قضايا الحكومة ، 1986 .* *حقوق الإنسان في مرحلة التنفيذ العقابي ، دار النهضة العربية 1988 .* *الحماية الجنائية لأسرار الأفراد لدى الموظف العام ، دار النهضة العربية ، 1988* *الحماية الجنائية للادخار العام في شركات المساهمة ، دار النهضة العربية ، 1988 .* *حق المتهم في محاكمة سريعة في القانون الأمريكي ، مجلة الحقوق ، الكويت ، 1992.* *La responsabilité pénale du constructeur* *بحث باللغة الفرنسية منشور في مجلة العلوم القانونية والاقتصادية ، حقوق المنصورة 1992 .* *المسئولية الجنائية للتاجر عن جرائم التفالس بالتقصير ، مجلة العلوم القانونية والاقتصادية ، حقوق المنصورة 1992* *مفاوضات الاعتراف بين المتهم والنيابة العامة في القانون الأمريكي ، مجلة العلوم القانونية والاقتصادية ، حقوق المنصورة ، أكتوبر 1992* *سرية الاستدلالات والتحقيقات الجنائية وأثرها على الحقوق الأساسية للمتهم ، مجلة الحقوق ، الكويت ، 1993 .* *المسئولية الجنائية للتاجر ومدير الشركة عن جرائم الإفلاس ، إصدارات مجلس النشر العلمي ( الكويت ) ، دار النهضة العربية ، 1993* *مدى حق المسجون في حرمة الحياة الخاصة ، مجلة الحقوق ، جامعة الكويت ، مارس 1993 .* *القانون الإداري الجنائي والصعوبات التي تحول دون تطوره ،مجلة الحقوق ، جامعة الكويت ، مارس ويونيه 1994* *حقوق الإنسان في السجون ، إصدارات مجلس النشر العلمي ، بجامعة الكويت ، 1994* *قضية عمارة الموت بمصر الجديدة ، مجلة الحقوق ، بجامعة الكويت سبتمبر 1994* *المسؤولية الجنائية لمشيدي البناء ( المقاول – مهندس البناء – صاحب البناء) ، مجلة الحقوق ، جامعة الكويت ، سبتمبر وديسمبر 1995* *تجريم الكذب على المساهمين في شركات المساهمة في قوانين دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي ، إصدارات مجلس النشر العلمي ،الكويت ، 1996* *الجوانب الإجرائية للدعوى الجزائية عن جرائم السب والقذف بطرق الصحافة في القانون الكويتي ، مجلة الحقوق ، جامعة الكويت ، 1996* *جريمة الخطف في القانون الكويتي وتمييزها عن جرائم القبض والحبس بدون وجه حق ، مجلة الحقوق بجامعة الكويت ، مارس ويونيو 1997* *تجريم استعمال المحررات المزورة والمحررات التي فقدت قوتها القانونية، مجلة المحامي ، الكويت ، 1997* *جرائم التعاون مع العدو في ضوء أحكام القضاء الكويتي ،إصدارات مجلس النشر العلمي ، الكويت 1997* *التفالس بالتدليس ، مجلة البحوث القانونية والاقتصادية تصدرها كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة ، أكتوبر 1997* *سلطة المحكمة الجزائية في سماع الشهود ووزن أقوالهم ( القسم الأول) ، مجلة المحامي ، الكويت ، 1998 .* *سلطة المحكمة الجزائية في سماع الشهود ووزن أقوالهم ( القسم الثاني) ، مجلة المحامي ، الكويت ، 1998* *Privilege Against Self-Incrimination.* *بحث باللغة الإنجليزية منشور في مجلة العلوم القانونية والاقتصادية ، حقوق المنصورة ، 1998* *نظرية الانعدام في الإجراءات الجزائية ، إصدارات مجلس النشر العلمي ، الكويت 1999* *عدم ملاءمة القواعد التقليدية في قانون العقوبات لمكافحة جرائم الكمبيوتر، بحث مقدم إلى مؤتمر القانون والكمبيوتر ، كلية الشريعة والقانون ، جامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة ، مايو 2000* *مكافحة ظاهرة غسيل الأموال في عصر العولمة ، بحث مقدم إلى مؤتمر الوقاية من الجريمة في عصر العولمة ، كلية الشريعة والقانون ، دولة الإمارات ، مايو 2001* *حقوق السجين ( النزيل ) في الأنظمة والتدابير في الدول العربية ، بحث مقدم إلى مؤتمر " حقوق السجين " الذي نظمته الأمانة العامة لمجلس وزراء الداخلية العرب ، تونس ، مايو سنة 2002* *دور البصمة الوراثية في الإثبات ، بحث مقدم إلى مؤتمر " الهندسة الوراثية بين الشريعة والقانون " نظمته كلية الشريعة والقانون ، دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة ، مايو سنة 2002* *الحماية الجنائية لبطاقات الائتمان الممغنطة ، بحث مقدم إلى مؤتمر الجوانب القانونية والأمنية للعمليات الإلكترونية ، الذي نظمته كلية الشرطة بدبي ، دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة ، مايو سنة 2003.* *الحماية الإدارية والجنائية للأفراد عند تجميع بياناتهم الشخصية في أجهزة الكمبيوتر ، مجلة الأمن والقانون ، كلية شرطة دبي ، العدد الثاني ، سنة 2003* *حدود المسئولية الجنائية للمصارف المالية عن مخالفة واجب السرية وعن غسيل الأموال ، بحث مقدم إلى مؤتمر الأعمال المصرفية الإلكترونية بين الشريعة والقانون ، نظمته كلية الشريعة والقانون بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة ، مايو سنة 2003* *حقوق المجني عليه في الدعوى الجنائية ، بحث مقدم إلى مؤتمر حقوق المجني عليه ، كلية شرطة دبي ، دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة ، مايو سنة 2004* *المسئولية الجنائية لمقاولي البناء ، بحث مقدم إلى مؤتمر "المسئولية القانونية للمهنيين " نظمته كلية القانون ، جامعة الشارقة ، أبريل سنة 2004* *الملامح العامة للسياسة الجنائية في مجال جرائم المرور، مجلة الأمن والقانون، كلية شرطة دبي ، 2005* *ذاتية الإجراءات الجنائية في مجال جرائم تقنية المعلومات ، بحث مقدم لمؤتمر "مكافحة جرائم تقنية المعلومات " الإمارات العربية المتحدة ، 26- 30 / 11/ 2006* *طبيعة العلاقة بين الاحتيال والإجرام المنظم ، بحث مقدم إلى ندوة (العلاقة بين الاحتيال والجريمة المنظمة) المنصورة نظمتها جامعة نايف (المملكة العربية السعودية) ، كلية الحقوق – جامعة المنصورة ، مايو 2007* 
*المسئوليات الادارية

**رئيس مجلس قسم القانون العام,كلية القانون,جامعة الشارقة من 2004 إلى 2006* *رئيس مجلس قسم القانون الجنائي , كلية الحقوق / جامعة المنصورة من 2006 وحتى تاريخه* *الإشراف على امتحانات كلية الحقوق / جامعة المنصورة ابتداء من عام 2007 إلى 2008* *مدير مركز الدراسات والاستشارات القانونية , بكلية الحقوق / جامعة المنصورة ابتداء من عام 2006 وحتى تاريخه* *وكيل كلية الحقوق / جامعة المنصورة لشئون خدمة المجتمع وتنمية البيئة ابتداء من عام 2007 إلى 2008* *المؤتمرات العلمية
**مؤتمر حقوق الإنسان في الإجراءات الجنائية، سيراكوزا ، إيطاليا، الفترة من 5- 10 ديسمبر 1987* *مؤتمر حقوق الإنسان في مرحلة التنفيذ العقابي، سيراكوزا ، إيطاليا، في الفترة من 27 / 9/ 1988 حتى 3/ 10/ 1988* *ندوة حقوق الطفل، ليبيا ، في الفترة من 29/ 7/ 1991 إلى 1- 8- 199* *المؤتمر الحادي عشر لرؤساء المؤسسات التعليمية والإصلاحية، تونس، الفترة من 22-24/ 5 / 2002* *مؤتمر الهندسة الو راثية بين الشريعة والقانون، كلية الشريعة والقانون، الفترة من 5-7/ 5/ 2002* *مؤتمر الجوانب القانونية الأمنية للعمليات الإلكترونية، كلية شرطة دبي، دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، الفترة من 26-28/ 4/ 2003* *مؤتمر الأعمال المصرفية الإلكترونية بين الشريعة والقانون، الفترة من 10-12/ 5/2003.* *مؤتمر حقوق المجني عليه ، كلية شرطة دبي ، دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة ، مايو سنة 2004* *مؤتمر مكافحة جرائم تقنية المعلومات ، دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، نوفمبر سنة 2006* *مؤتمر (العلاقة بين الاحتيال والجريمة المنظمة) المنصورة ، جامعة نايف (المملكة العربية السعودية) بالتعاون مع كلية الحقوق – جامعة المنصورة ، مايو 2007* *مؤتمر جرائم الإرهاب نظمته الجمعية المصرية لقانون العقوبات,القاهرة,في الفترة من 2 إلى 3 يناير عام 2008* *ندوة عن الانتماء الوطني وحقوق الإنسان نظمته مؤسسة الانتماء الوطني بالتعاون مع كلية الحقوق / جامعة المنصورة 5/1/2008* *مؤتمر "الطاقة والبترول,اهتمامات امة وهموم عالم" ,نظمته كلية الحقوق / جامعة المنصورة في الفترة من 2 إلى 3 ابريل عام 2008* 
*مهارات اللغات والكمبيوتر

**إجادة اللغة الانجليزية تحدثا وكتابة* *التدريس باللغة الانجليزية في شعبة اللغة الانجليزية بكلية الحقوق / جامعة المنصورة* *التدريس باللغة الانجليزية في شعبة اللغة الانجليزية لدبلوم الترجمة الفورية بقسم اللغة الانجليزية بكلية الأداب / جامعة المنصورة في السنوات (2002,2003,2006,2007,2008)* *عمل أبحاث باللغة الانجليزية منشورة في سجلات محكمة* *إجادة اللغة الفرنسية(الدكتوراه من فرنسا)* *عمل أبحاث باللغة الفرنسية* *الإلمام باللغة الألمانية(12 كورس باللغة الألمانية لمدة 6 سنوات في جامعة الكويت)* *استخدام مهارات الكمبيوتر(ويندوز - وورد - انترنت - بوربوينت)* 
*عضوية اللجان

عضوية اللجان والمجالس الجامعية* *عضو لجنة الدراسات العليا بكلية الحقوق سنوات 2002، 2003، 2004* *عضو لجنة الأجهزة والمنشآت الجامعية 2000* *عضو لجنة العلاقات الثقافية بحقوق المنصورة* *عضو مجلس تأديب المعيدين والمدرسين المساعدين بحقوق المنصورة لعام 1986* *عضو مجلس الكلية حقوق المنصورة منذ سنة 2003* *عضو مجلس كلية القانون بالشارقة سنة 2004، 2005* *رئيس مجلس قسم القانون العام بكلية القانون بالشارقة للعامين 2004- 2005، 2005- 2* *عضو مجلس كلية القانون بجامعة الشارقة ، دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة للعامين 2004- 2005، 2005- 2006* *عضو لجنة المتطلبات الجامعية,جامعة الشارقة سنة (2004-2005)* *عضو لجنة التقويم والاعتماد الأكاديمي,جامعة الشارقة(2005-2006)* *رئيس مجلس قسم القانون الجنائي بحقوق المنصورة منذ 2006* *عضو مجلس تأديب أعضاء هيئة التدريس بجامعة المنصورة لعام 2006- 2007 ولعام 2007-2008* *عضو اللجنة العلمية الدائمة لترقية الأساتذة المساعدين والأساتذة في القانون الجنائي بالجامعات المصرية لعام 2003- 2004* *رائد اتحاد الطلاب للفصل الدراسي الثاني سنة 2007* *عضو مجلس شئون البيئة بجامعة المنصورة للعام الجامعي 2007 – 200* *عضو مجلس إدارة مجلة البيئة بجامعة المنصورة للعام الجامعي 2007 – 200* *عضو مجلس تحرير مجلة البحوث القانونية والاقتصادية بكلية الحقوق بجامعة المنصورة للعام الجامعي 2007 – 200* *عضو مجلس إدارة الصندوق المركزي بجامعة المنصورة للعام الجامعي 2007 – 2008* *رئيس لجنة شئون البيئة بكلية الحقوق – جامعة المنصورة للعام الجامعي 2007 – 2008* *عضو مجلس إدارة التعليم المفتوح بكلية الحقوق بجامعة المنصورة للعام الجامعي 2007 – 2008* *عضو لجنة الإشراف على شعبة التدريس بلغة أجنبية بكلية الحقوق – جامعة المنصورة* *عضو لجنة العلاقات الثقافية بكلية الحقوق للعام الجامعي 2007 – 2008* *عضو لجنة الانتساب الموجه بكلية الحقوق للعام الجامعي 2007 – 2008* *عضوية النقابات والجمعيات :**عضو نقابة المحامين ( محام بالنقض)* *عضو الجمعية المصرية للقانون الجنائي* *عضو جمعية الاقتصاد والتشريع* *عضو الجمعية المصرية للقانون الدولي* *عضو جمعية القانون والانترنت* *عضو نادي أعضاء هيئة التدريس,جامعة المنصورة* 
*الخبرات العملية والتدريب

**دورة تدريبية عن حقوق الإنسان ، سيراكوزا ، إيطاليا ، 19- 29/ 6/ 1988.* *محكم في مجلة الأمن والقانون ، شرطة دبي* *محكم بمجلة الحقوق بجامعة الكويت* *محكم بمجلة الشريعة والقانون، كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة* *محكم بمجلة العلوم الإنسانية، جامعة الشارقة* *محكم بمجلة الدراسات القانونية والاقتصادية، كلية الحقوق بجامعة المنصورة* *عضو لجنة تحكيم البحوث المقدمة لجائزة عبد الحميد شومان للباحثين الشبان، المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية للعام 2006* *خبير بمجلس وزراء الداخلية العرب، تونس، سابقا* *مدير مركز الاستشارات القانونية بكلية الحقوق بجامعة المنصورة ابتداء من 2006* *إعطاء دورات إعداد المعلم الجامعي بجامعة المنصورة للعام الجامعي 2007 – 200* *القيام بالتحقيقات التي يعهد بها أ.د/ رئيس الجامعة إليه في الأعوام 2003– 2004 وفى 2006 – 2007 و في 2007 – 2008* *مدرب بمركز تطوير الأداء الجامعي جامعة المنصورة 2007/2008* *الاشتراك كمدرب في الدورة التدريبية عن جرائم الإرهاب نظمها مركز أ.د / عبد الرؤف مهدي,كلية الحقوق,جامعة المنصورة في الفترة من 10-12 مارس عام 2008* 
*أنظمة الجامعات التي عمل بها

**جامعة المنصورة(نظام سنوي)* *جامعة الكويت (نظام سنوي)* *جامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة(نظام ساعات معتمدة)* *جامعة الشارقة(نظام ساعات معتمدة)* *جامعة المنوفية(نظام سنوي)* *جامعة طنطا(نظام سنوي)* 
*خدمة المجتمع

**الانتداب لتدريس مادة مصطلحات قانونية بلغة إنجليزية لطلبة دبلوم الترجمة الفورية بكلية الآداب بجامعة المنصورة في الأعوام ، 2000/ 2001- 2001/ 2002- 2002- 2003* *الاشتراك في تنظيم الأسبوع البيئي الأول لجامعة المنصورة من 17 إلى 22 فبراير سنة 2008* *إعطاء استشارات قانونية في إطار مركز الدراسات والاستشارات بكلية الحقوق* *تقديم استشارات والقيام ببحوث ميدانية في مصر يشرف عليها المركز العربي لتطوير حكم القانون والنزاهة (لبنان) في إطار البرنامج الانمائى للأمم المتحدة لعام 2007- 2008 .* *رائد أسرة (صوت القانون) نقابة المحامين، الدقهلية.* 
*الاشتراك في مناقشة رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراة في القانون الجنائي


*


**



*الإشراف على رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراة في القانون الجنائي


أولا: رسائل الماجستير في القانون الجنائي* *شيماء عبد الغنى محمد عطا الله - أعمال قواعد المسئولية الجنائية في مجال المسئولية التأديبية - (تاريخ منح الدرجة 29/10/2001)* *ثانيا: رسائل الدكتوراه في القانون الجنائي
**تامر محمد محمد صالح عبد الرازق - الحماية الجنائية لسوق الأوراق المالية(تاريخ التسجيل في 12/6/2006)* *رانيا طاهر محمد طاهر - سلطة المحكمة الجنائية في سماع الشهود ومناقشة ووزن أقوالهم(تاريخ التسجيل 11/6/2007)* *داليا طاهر محمد مدين - المسئولية الجنائية للتاجر ومدير الشركة عن جرائم الإفلاس(تاريخ التسجيل في 11/2/2208)* *
http://www.mans.edu.eg/faclaw/pcvs/12121/12121.asp*

----------


## طيف كامل

دى السيره الذاتيه للدكتور غنام
والله ونعم بحضرتك يادكتور انسان عن جد جميل جدا
ومعاملتك معانا تكفى  وانت فخر فعلا ان كلة الحقوق تحتوى على دكتور مثل حضرتك
وربنا يبارك فى حضرتك ويوفقك دايما

----------


## nassma-alg

والله شيء جد مشرف استاذنا ودكتورنا 
واتشرف ان اكون احد طالباتك 
الاستاذة ماجيستير قانون الجنائي 
جامعة الجزائر 
بمد جسور الوتاصل العلمي المعرفي 
تحياتي 
استاذنا

----------


## أم خطاب

حفظه الله وجعله علم ينتفع به


اكيد البلاد العربية مليئة بالأكفاءوالعلم حفظهم الله 

وفقعم الله لخدمة الأسلام والمسلمين

----------


## سمر

مشكور جداجدا احب ان اقول ان الاستاذالفاضل بكل فخرانه نجم من نجوم جامعة المنصورة بجميع كلياتها.وكذلك طقم الاساتذة الموجود في المنصورة في كلية الحقوق لايوجد في جامعة اخرى وهذا فخر لهذا الصرح العريق

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
اسمحوا لى أن أضيف بعض الكلمات عن أستاذى الفاضل الدكتور / غنام محمد غنام ، وهى كلمات لن تزيد فى قدره ومكانته فهو لا يحتاج إليها ، وإنما هى شهادة ولا بد من تسجيلها لوجه الله تعالى :
" الدكتور غنام من العلماء القلائل الذين نادراً ما يجتمع فيهم العلم والتواضع والعبقرية ، وقد لمست ذلك فى شخصية سيادته منذ أن كنت طالب فى الكلية فى الفرقة الثالثة ثم بدبلوم العلوم الجنائية ثم أثناء مناقشة رسالتى للدكتوراة ، وأخيرا مرحلة ما بعد الدكتوراة .... أرى فى هذا الرجل النبيل تواضع وحب للآخرين وعلم ... قلما تجده فى تلك الأيام ، فلديه سخاء فى مساعدة جميع الطلبة ، وحب للعلم ، وقدرة فذة على البحث العلمى تستوقف المتخصصين ، فله منى على الدوام كل التقدير والإحترام.
وتحية تقدير للأستاذ الدكتور / غنام محمد غنام ، والذى سيظل دوما نعم الأستاذ والمعلم ، ومتعه الله بالصحة والعافية.
            دكتور / محمد لطفى عبد الفتاح
    دكتوراة فى الحقوق من جامعة المنصورة 
         مستشار قانونى - محام بالنقض
         متخصص فى حوكمة الشركات

----------


## bu_fayad

حقيقتا لم اقابل الدكتور غنام في حياتي لكنه من الاسماء التي لا استطيع ان انساءها لجمال كتاباته التي خرجت من قلمه لأيصال العلم لا لاضافة مولف يكتب باسمه ... نعم جمعني مع بعض كتبه الصدفة وما اجملها من صدفه فقد استفدت من كتبه ما لم استفده بدراستي تحت اشراف عدة دكاتره حين تحصيلي للعلم بالجامعه التي تخرجت منها . وحقيقتا لطالما اردت لقاء هذا الدكتور والاستفاده من علمه وكنت اظن انه لازال يدرس في جامعة الكويت الا انني صعقت حين علمي بانه انتقل من تلك الجامعه . الا ان العالم صغير وها انا في منتداه او في قسمه لكي استمتع بقراءة ما يكتب واستدل على مولفاته وجواهر فكره 

عموما ليس هذا الهدف من مشاركتي وانما اردت ان انبه بان هناك مولف للدكتور وهو تحت اسم جرائم العرض والحياء والزنا كما اتذكر لم يذكر بهذا الموضوع 

اخلص تحياتي المعطره بالعود والمسك والعنبر لكم

----------


## أ.د.غنام محمد غنام

شكرا جزيلا على تلك الكلمات الرقيقة 
والحقيقة أنني لا يمكن أن أنسى السنوات التي قضيتها في كلية الحقوق بجامعة الكويت 
فكم كانت مفيدة لي بالمؤلفات التي أعددتها هناك، فقد كانت فترة خصبة، شجعني فيها
المكان والناس؛ المكان حيث المكتبة الجيدة والظروف المناسبة والحوافز الأدبية والمادية
والناس حيث يقدرون من يعمل ويفرقون بين الغث والثمين
وأتذكر ذات مرة ، وأنا في كلية الحقوق بالكويت أن زارني قاض كويتي وطلب كتابا
لي هدية فأعطيته إياه ، فاتصل بي في اليوم التالي وقال لي : منك لله لم اتمكن من النوم الليلة الماضية
بسببك، فاستغربت وسألته عن السبب, فقال عندما بدأت في قراءة كتابك وجدتني دون أن أشعرانتقل من الصفحة الأولى إلى الثانية وهاكذا حتى أدركني الصباح
فإذا كنت في مكان يقدر فيه الناس عملك ويشجعوك عليه، فلا شك أن ذلك سوف ينعكس عليك إيجابا ،وقد كان ذلك هو ما حدث في الكويت، فتحية وسلاما وشكرا وعرفانا لك ولكل من عرفناه ونتواصل معه وكل من عرفناه ولا نتواصل معه ولكنه في الذكرى، والذكرى تنفع المؤمنين

----------


## علياء أمجد

*بسم الله ماشاء الله سيرة مشرفة جدا جدا  يادكتور ....*
*بارك الله فيكم ....ونفخر بتواجدكم فى المنتدى...*
*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .* 
*موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------


## محمداسامة

بسم الله ماشاء الله سيرة مشرفة جدا جدا يادكتور

----------


## كريم المصرى

*منور يا دكتووووووووووووور ربنا يزيدك نجاح يارب*

----------

